# Newbie



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm a newbie to the forum from Long Island, NY. Looking to have my 1st official haunt this year or at least add some new props. How can I find people to help in my area? The posts I've read here are fantastic but I could use some hands-on help.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would say this is a good start and glad top have you here!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard!!! these boards have alot to offer!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi from the left coast! You're in the right place to find peopel that know stuff. You may find that after going through the different sections of this haunt and seeing how things are made, you'll "take the leap"!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You may find some hands on help if you're will to travel to a make & take. Check out the "Gatherings" part of the forum to find the cloest one to you.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Madmomma, there's quite a few members here from NJ and Mass.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, MM!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party! I know the Jersey group is meeting soon, maybe hook up with them. There are usualy a few of them in the chat most nights, drop in and introduce yourself...


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings from SoCal. Welcome to a great forum.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Well, you could always come down and join the NJ haunters group which meets monthly in Neptune NJ, this Saturday as a mater of fact. Check out the threads in the events section for groups to join. Or maybe even start up a make and take group of your own.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard! I hope you enjoy your 1st haunt! Goodluck


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome MadMomma! I knew we had more lost souls out here on Long Island!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome, hope you like it here cuz you can never leave.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank's for all your replies. I hope to get to some gatherings in the TriState area. I should have started planning for Halloween in April...it's getting late to start but there's always hope!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm trying to recruit a few more souls, alive and deceased, for my haunt in Oct! Thinking of posting an ad on craigslist for novice propbuilders with electrical and/or plumbing experience to help out.


----------

